# [Solved] Breakage w/ udev >= 171, no mouse, keyboard, sound

## tbart

There's some serious trouble coming on...

This seems to be related:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-272675-highlight-urgent+udev.html

(see page 2)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-917198-highlight-sndhdaintel.html

Long story short:

After upgrade (to kernel 3.2.12 and) udev 171 evdev interface (mouse,kbd, etc) did not work anymore.

Neither did my sound card.

(And my scanner and fingerprint reader still do not work)

I had evdev and sound card drivers built as modules, and they loaded correcty and the kernel even detected the hardware correctly (still it did not work).

I now linked those parts in directly and at least kbd, mouse and sound work again.

What's going on here? Why can't those parts be modular and how should I know? What do I have to do to get my thinkfinger working again? (this is a uinput device, uinput also in-kernel now, still not available) And what about the scanner (worked fine on 3.2.12 with udev 164-r2 as did everything else!)

So: If something's not working for you after the recent udev update (and your DEVTMPS kernel config is OK) try to build your modular parts directly into the kernel and come back here so I can prove my point!

Any pointers appreciated!Last edited by tbart on Thu Jul 05, 2012 12:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BillWho

tbart,

Try re-emerging x11-drivers with

```
emerge -av1 $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers)
```

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## Ant P.

Forgot to `make modules_install`, maybe?

----------

## tbart

no and no.

Drivers are up-to-date and linked correctly. Its not an X issue. The evdev kernel interface does not even work (I can't cat /dev/input/event0 f. ex.).

Modules are where they belong to and lsmod lists them. I can modprobe -r and modprobe them without errors.

Fingerprint reader and scanner magically work again today without touching a thing - that's strange.

I'll probably go and try putting sound and evdev in as modules again as well but I wouldn't understand why this should work now - I am not on windows, right?

----------

## Genewb

 *tbart wrote:*   

> I had evdev and sound card drivers built as modules, and they loaded correcty and the kernel even detected the hardware correctly (still it did not work).
> 
> I now linked those parts in directly and at least kbd, mouse and sound work again.

 

That's exactly what happened to me when including acpi button or fan support.

As a shot in the dark, you might want to try disabling ACPI_BUTTON and ACPI_FAN.  Can't remember which it was.

----------

## PaulBredbury

As a bit of idle speculation, could this be a pci.ids vs pci.ids.gz mixup?

----------

## tbart

i am sorry i don't seem to grok the whole issue... isn't this pci id db only optional? i mean shouldn't the hardware work as intended without the file (be it a .gz file or uncompressed)?

I do have an uncompressed one and it seems I've always had from the use flags i can see in the bug report. Isn't the error supposed to only show when it is compressed and you're missing zip support?

----------

## tbart

Solved for me with kernel 3.3.8-gentoo.

And no, I don't have a clue what exactly the problem was.

----------

